# how high can a mini jump ?/photo of part of fence



## ibquackers20 (Aug 15, 2008)

was wondering if a mini can jump a 4 foot high fence the mini is 33" tall,reason is Justin my gelding some how got out of his holding area/dry lot but my other 3 minis did not.I do not know what made him get out or why he got out - he is alright and did not get hurt nore did he set any of the trappers traps off thank god.I since then added more height to my fences. my guess is that maybe the top and middle rails were spaced a bit to far and he slipped between them

oops typo error in heading just to let you know fences are 4 feet high

here is a photo


----------



## Bluewater Minis (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll bet he went UNDER the fence...you may have to add a rail a little lower down. But he could have jumped over, as we have a 33" mare who vaulted her 4 foot paddock fence twice (and there's no way she went under the fence). I'd still bet though that he went under as one of our stallions can easily go under that height - especially if there's a mare on the other side.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2008)

Some minis can jump a 4' fence, but I agree... I bet your guy went under the fence


----------



## ibquackers20 (Aug 15, 2008)

Looking at the fence - I will add some stucco wire right to the ground so he can not get under and also keep preditors out until trapper catches who is sneeking in my correls at night - I did block all the fences in the correls right to the ground and extended their heights to 6 feet. I can not do this one higher because the poles are only 4 feet high


----------



## Azure (Aug 15, 2008)

One of my guys in 34" and has nailed 3'. However, I agree with everyone else. It's more likely he went under. I've seen a mini lay on his side and slide right under a fence.


----------



## Sandee (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd vote for Under. What's the saying "if there's a place to get into trouble, most minis will find it." We had a month old foal here with it's mom and it rolled under a fence that only has 6" clearance at the bottom!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 15, 2008)

I say he rolled under it too



. He probably laid down to roll right by the fence and came up on the other side.


----------



## Relic (Aug 15, 2008)

l would think he rolled or squeezed through the rails of the fence. l have sat and watched some of ours do the same thing so ended up adding extra rails from the ground to neck height. On the other hand we have a few who will jump the 4 1/2' fences if you ask them but seldom do it on there own. l would not be able to sleep with fencing spaced as far apart as yours..we are in the middle of no where and making sure of smaller spaces for bigger things to fit through is important though it doesn't always work out that way. Keeping strays out is formost but they can jump and have no problem digging under fence lines at all. l'd for sure add some kind of wire to keep your minis in and make it a little harder for strays to get in..My gates l usually keep a cattle feeder or a cut board in front of to discourage my outside dog from going in as l really don't trust her a lot yet not to run them or attack..


----------



## Dona (Aug 15, 2008)

Under??? Possible....but by looking at the space between the rails, I bet he took the easiest way & went right thru the middle!


----------



## susanne (Aug 15, 2008)

He probably did go through or under, but I watched my 38" gelding, Mingus, hop over our 48 inch no-climb fence from a standstill. With a running start, I wouldn't be shocked if your guy could jump it.

By "stucco wire," do you mean a substantial hardware fabric, or a single wire? I'd reinforce with something substantial, perhaps no-climb or welded wire fencing.


----------



## ibquackers20 (Aug 15, 2008)

small 2x2 inch square wire


----------

